# WTF? Ok, I have an article to share! <:(



## Red (Apr 15, 2016)

I assert NOTHING based on what this article says. All I would like is your opinions. 
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...ron-ponzi-scheme-scathing-new-research-report


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd seen another stock related article today with a title something to the effect of "Tesla's out of control downward spiral" in the title and my reaction was to roll my eyes. For everyone that stands behind Tesla, there are just as many waiting for them to fail and say "see, I told you it would happen". 
The company may no longer be considered a startup, but they are still in a massive growing period and you have to invest back into the company's infrastructure to grown. now, how they do their accounting, I don't know. But seriously doubt it should be compared to a ponzi scheme.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Pundits don't get that Tesla is growing as fast as possible to play in the big leagues. It's never been seen before in the car industry in almost 100 years so it's easy to gang up on them.

Also, I can't quite shake the feeling a lot of these articles are about manipulating the stock price.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope. Not worried.

IMHO, shorters trying to game the system. Or better yet, more Koch funded anti EV noise.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Just ask yourself this fundamental question:

Is Tesla actually creating world-class vehicles that are or will become the leaders in their class, and do you think they can keep it up?

If so, then forget about what any "financial analyst" is saying about "strange accounting practices". These are people who are looking for any weakness to allow a prediction about short-term stock prices. Stock price has *nothing* to do with a company's ability to execute a plan. Tesla has a very clear 1-2 year plan, and they're going to do whatever it takes to make it happen, stock price be damned. They're making a very desirable car, and even if it arrives late (again), it will still end up being a success.


----------



## Red (Apr 15, 2016)

Maybe it was the comparison with Enron that made my heart skip a beat. But when you are trying to force a point like the auth. is trying to do in that article, you tend to use extreme examples that may not fit. That's why I love this forum! I get the input I need.


----------



## Gary Moore (Apr 10, 2016)

Bear in mind that these guys write their stuff under a pen name taken from the character in _Fight Club_. It might be a concussion, but sometimes paranoia is just paranoia. Sure, I personally believe there are many despised and evil "banksters" on this planet, but none of them also actually have active business ventures that can successfully land reusable rockets vertically upon ocean barges. The article's author might want to watch the movie, "Who Killed the Electric Car?", take two aspirin, and seek out medical assistance in the morning. It's only a serving suggestion. I am not a doctor and don't even play one on Hulu.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Amazing the number of people who can't tell the difference between losing money and capital infrastructure investments.

... or are getting paid by ALEC to obfuscate the difference.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## BBSD (Apr 7, 2016)

Laughable


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Topher said:


> A
> 
> ... or are getting paid by ALEC to *obfuscate* the difference.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Whoa! "Obfuscate"?
I think this forum just became high brow! 

Dan


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Ask yourself has the author ever sold 400,000 of anything for a penny. Tesla has been a company doomed to fail since it started, but it hasn't. Being the first new american auto startup, the first electric startup, building a charger network, throwing every spare dollar at R&D. Yes it could still fail but so many of us are along for the ride and the cars are real that I am betting on Elon not his detractors.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so looked up "Devonshire Research" that was noted in the story and found a thread on TMC where after their first 'report' in March TMC members dug into their website and found the site (and and record of the company) started just prior to that. The domain registry listed a Scottsdale phone (address is a UPS store box) and "DomainsByProxy.com". I just did a quick google search for that number and found this from a number of years ago where people were looking into another questionable company/website - also registered in Scottsdale to "Domains By Proxy", plus tons of other similar examples come up for that number/Domains by Proxy. So DbyP seems to attract questionable clients - which is I suppose the entire purpose of using a 'by proxy' domain anyway.
so in short... Devonshire Research is full of crap, not who they claim to be and wanting to keep that anonymous.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MelindaV said:


> Devonshire Research is full of crap, not who they claim to be and wanting to keep that anonymous


Koch brothers front perhaps?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

That was my thought


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Koch brothers front perhaps?


After shorters, the Koch brothers were my second guess when this story came up.......


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

What really pisses them off is that Elon does not give one wit what they think.

Take two aspirin and keep away from children. Just like it says on the bottle.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Shorting companies is financial sport. It's fueled by greed, and it's like dog fighting with other peoples' reputations.
It's disturbing if you like to trust most of what you read, because it's frequently written by rather smart people who understand how an effective argument should be structured (whether it's true or not). Bad news attracts attention. It's schadenfreude click bait.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

John Beans said:


> Shorting companies is financial sport. It's fueled by greed, and it's like dog fighting with other peoples' reputations.
> It's disturbing if you like to trust most of what you read, because it's frequently written by rather smart people who understand how an effective argument should be structured (whether it's true or not). Bad news attracts attention. It's schadenfreude click bait.


Another reason why the concept of critical thinking must be taught to (and learned by) the next generation.


----------

